# CCK Won't connect to internet



## ssaslow (Aug 2, 2011)

I have never been able to get my DirecTV connected to the internet. I have an H20 HDDVR and whole home service which works fine.

I have it hooked up properly with the deca and CCK kit but It can't find my home network. I try to type it in manual and then it won't accept my password. It appears to be looking for a WEP key but the connection to my router is WPA...

I have no issues with any other devices connecting to my router.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The WCCK can use WPA/WPA2 but you may have to go into it's GUI to put the password in.

Also, a common error is using the right arrow to continue - it puts a space in the password.


----------



## ssaslow (Aug 2, 2011)

I did go through the menu and put in the password but it didn't take it. Also don't know why it isn't even seeing the network.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

are you broadcasting your SSID ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssaslow (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, because other devices can pick up my network with no problem


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

What's your router. Firmware up to date?


----------



## ssaslow (Aug 2, 2011)

It's a Linksys EA3500 and the firmware is up to date. I just checked.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Are there any spaces or characters other than numbers and letters in the PW?

And you might try the WPS button on the Router and WCCK and see if they connect.


----------



## ssaslow (Aug 2, 2011)

ok, I will look into the WPS when I get home. There are no spaces or characters just letters and numbers in my password.

The CCK has a WPS button?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

ssaslow said:


> ok, I will look into the WPS when I get home. There are no spaces or characters just letters and numbers in my password.
> 
> The CCK has a WPS button?


On mine, it's on the back panel beside the reset button. And it's mentioned in the doc.

I've never used it. It took my PW for my 5 Ghz band WPA2 - Linksys running dd-wrt. . . before I retired it and use my 34 as a bridge.


----------



## ssaslow (Aug 2, 2011)

Tried hitting the WPS button on the CCK and the router didn't work. We have always had internet connection issues but did have it working for a while way back but it hasn't worked in a long time and nothing seems to get it to work. Luckily it doesn't effect the Whole Home DVR and I have a smart TV so I can get away without it being connected but it is annoying.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm out of ideas other than try a different router or take it to a friend's to see if it's your router or the WCCK.


----------



## ssaslow (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for your help anyway! I'm pretty sure the router is not the issue since it works with every other device in the house without issues. I'm guessing it's a bad CCK.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

have you tried pressing the red button reset on your CCK and starting from scratch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssaslow (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, tried that too.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you have a laptop, load inSSIDer, it will at least show you the channel and security type - does both 2.4 and 5 Ghz band if the laptop will do 5.

Also, if you have dual band -- are you using the same SSID? That could be confusing it. I use something like JonesG and JonesN.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ssaslow said:


> Yes, tried that too.


for how long? a 30 seconds reset is required to do a factory reset

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Also, the WCCK can be a bridge for a PC or other device. Connect an Ethernet cable to the WCCK, Assign an IP to the PC, go into the CCK and assign an IP and try to connect through the GUI. Don't remember if there's a 'site survey' function in the GUI, but it may show you available SSIDs.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

How is your WCCK connected. The correct way on a SWiM system is via coax. Two coax to the back of the WCCK, one from the LNB and one out to the receiver. No Ethernet. Do you have an Ethernet connected?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

samrs said:


> How is your WCCK connected. The correct way on a SWiM system is via coax. Two coax to the back of the WCCK, one from the LNB and one out to the receiver. No Ethernet. Do you have an Ethernet connected?


The coax connections are incidental until it works with wifi.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wireless wasn't mentioned in the OP, and everyone is assuming a WCCK. Is that what you have?

Can you not ethernet to the DECA?


----------



## ssaslow (Aug 2, 2011)

It is wireless and not using ethernet except small one from deca to top port of receiver. I double checked and it is setup correctly 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

> The coax connections are incidental until it works with wifi.


I wasn't referring to your trouble shooting technique. Just curious how his current WCCK is connected to his equipment.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

samrs said:


> How is your WCCK connected. The correct way on a SWiM system is via coax. Two coax to the back of the WCCK, one from the LNB and one out to the receiver. No Ethernet. Do you have an Ethernet connected?





dennisj00 said:


> The coax connections are incidental until it works with wifi.


Is a very valid question as a CCK-W connected with both coax and ethernet won't work


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Your WCCK is sitting flat on top of the HR20 or on a stand, outside of the box?


----------



## ssaslow (Aug 2, 2011)

Flat 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ssaslow (Aug 2, 2011)

Does it matter if its flat? Was never given a stand 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

It is recommended to be placed up on the stand because of the antennas it has but I have never saw a problem with it laying flat.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

On top of an HR20?

End Of Life.


----------



## ssaslow (Aug 2, 2011)

really didn't know that. That is the way the Directv technician left it way back when and it worked on and off before not working at all. Wonder if they would replace it...


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Screw that.

Genie...Call and Ask.


----------



## ssaslow (Aug 2, 2011)

after a long call to a knowledgeble service tech at DirecTV they are sending me a new CCK... Thanks everyone for their help! Hopefully the new CCK will be the difference can't be anything else.


----------

